
How old are you and what is your education level? - nextmoveone
Hey I was wondering?<p>What are hackers age and education?<p>Feel free to add:
Age + Education Level<p>Me = 20 + High School.
======
steveplace
At the time of this posting, and including me (22 + BSEE) and the OP, here are
some stats:

Sample Size: 88

Max: 62

Min: 18

Mean: 27.3

Median: 25.5

StdDev: 8.17

I excluded some outliers based on claims I believed to be false or silly (4 yo
w/ laptop and 87 w/ high school)

Pretty interesting stats. Disclaimer ripped from slashdot:

"This whole thing is wildly inaccurate. Rounding errors, ballot stuffers,
dynamic IPs, firewalls. If you're using these numbers to do anything
important, you're insane."

~~~
cperciva
More interesting statistics: Out of a sample size of 107 (as above, after
removing obviously silly reports), there are:

41 people whose highest completed degree is a Bachelor's,

17 people whose highest completed degree is a Master's, and

5 people whose highest completed degree is a Doctorate.

At all three levels, there's roughly a 40:20:40 split between degrees in areas
other than computing, people who didn't state what field their degree is in,
and degrees in computing.

------
spking
25 + Struggling to finish my last year as an undergrad; taking pointless
bullshit _required_ GE classes that I couldn't bring myself to complete the
first time around.

~~~
tokipin
i must have failed english four or five times before i dropped out. doesn't
help that i could have taught the teachers

24 i think (lost count) + almost electronics engineering BS + 100k debt. just
dandy ^_^

i'm looking to return for physics/math soon, but i'm wondering if my time
would be better served atm in another endeavor

~~~
edw519
"doesn't help that i could have taught the teachers"

You're right about that. Doesn't help a bit.

~~~
tokipin
i don't worry about it :)

[edit]i like the "say in one tense, mean in all" declarative style (where the
present is the "all tense,") if that makes any sense. it's sort of like
functional programming

------
tzury
I am 4 years old going to kindergarten with my laptop.

~~~
breck
Really? What type of laptop?

------
rokhayakebe
25 + dropout twice. Never going back.

------
pietro
40 + BA in Architecture (buildings), sort of getting an MS in Computer Science

------
jojoleflaire
36 - B.A., M.A. Classics; undergrad minor in Comp. Sci. 2 startups: 1
acquired; 1 round C and soon-to-be-profitable.

------
bigred
62 + 1 year college - wow! there's a lot young uns here

------
caveman82
25+Master's in Life (oh yea,I have a B.S. in EE too)

------
cheponis
53+BS EECS + all non-thesis work toward PhD

But what's the point of data from a self-selecting sample?

~~~
rms
this is not a statistical study, it's a forum thread. It's for entertainment,
mostly

------
pcurtain
44 + 2 yrs college (accounting! :) ) --p

------
ryanspahn
32 + B.S. Recording Industry Founder of Sleep.FM - The Social Alarm Clock

------
chadboyda
28 + CHSPE

My high school counselor recommended I graduate early to attend college, but
being 16 and feeling unchallenged by school I opted to apply myself to the
real world and started my own business instead.

------
yudkowsky
28 + no high school, cofounder of nonprofit with ~$X00K/year donations

~~~
jey
Nice to see you here.

22 / kicked out of college / wish I was yudkowsky

------
asmosoinio
27 (this young still for a few more days!) + MS in Computer Engineering
(Wonder if that term really works for example in the US? Anyway that's what
the university here calls it in English.)

------
cperciva
26 + D.Phil in Computer Science (D.Phil is Oxonian for PhD.)

------
jdavid
28 + BS. Computer Engineering with near minors in art/ anthropology/ math/ and
theo-philosophy 180 hrs attempted 148 accomplished.

3 semesters of continuing edu in japanese

------
jsnx
I'm 26. I was in college for two years, studying Physics and then CS. I left
to study Zen, in California, and then went into contracting.

------
gibsonf1
41 + Architecture (building) college for 5 years - left school 2 months before
degree for NYC + famous Architect - long story

------
PStamatiou
21 + 1 year left for BS in Computational Media (new major here - half CS, half
design, culture, media, etc) at Georgia Tech

------
electric
87 + High school

------
igexome
21 + Completing BS in CS, YC next summer?

------
nextmovetwo
20 + 3rd year Digital Media (BA) student

------
DaniFong
19 + 2 Years PhD. I'm weird that way.

------
henning
22 + college dropout

------
falsestprophet
20 + 3rd year Chemical Engineering student

engineering for 0 years and had enough

programming for 10 years and with luck many more

------
nailer
26, certificate in Business Management (tertiary level, but completed while at
high school).

------
tomh
36 + BA Russian and two graduate degrees: a MS in Computer Science and an MA
in Law and Diplomacy (think International Affairs with a cutesy name).

Wow, that was a lot of BS I just put up there. All those degrees still hasn't
gotten me the job I want/love, yet ;).

------
ardit33
26 BS. Major: Computer Science Minors: in Math and Physics

Some certificatioin for Finance and Management

------
astrec
30 + BSc. (Philos /Comp. Sci.)

------
bluishgreen
27 + math (ug) and computer science(pg) degrees. presently in Phd .might drop
it.

~~~
ajmoir
All that time spent in school you'd be better off sticking it out,

~~~
bluishgreen
I don't want my children to find out the amount of bullshit I can take. Thats
one of the reasons I am considering dropping.

~~~
edw519
Why not? You make it sound like a bad thing.

It's not, as long as YOU are the one making the decisions about your life.

Sometimes the last one to blink wins.

------
JohnN
22 + BA (Politics) I may just be the only person on the forum who has done
this.

------
jkush
29 + G.E.D.

------
edu
23 + BSc (Eng) Computer Science (Computer Systems).

today I just started an MSc in Computation

~~~
adnam
Where are you doing that? At the UPC? I'm just finishing off a masters in
Software Engineering there.

~~~
edu
yes :)

~~~
adnam
Cool! Good luck with the MSc!

------
Pete700
20 + 3rd year in college (majoring in Business Economics & Marketing)

------
philcrissman
34 + halfway done college.

Doing college part time, plus I didn't start until late. In some ways I think
I could probably just do without the degree, but I've invested so much time
into it, I want to finish.

------
jgrahamc
39 + BA Mathematics and Computation + DPhil in Computer Security

------
apgwoz
25 with BS (Computer Science). I started a graduate program a while ago, did a
year, dropped it and got a job. Now I wanna go back full time and get a PhD.

~~~
electric
"Now I wanna go back full time and get a PhD."

why?

~~~
apgwoz
I'm not happy working, but I enjoy doing research, learning and tinkering so
it seems like a good fit for me. There were a few reasons why I dropped out,
none of which were because I didn't like what I was doing.

------
buss
21 + College Junior studying Computer Science Engineering

------
ALee
22 + BA in Philosophy

------
Hexayurt
35, two years of computer science (Edinburgh), never completed the degree -
helped start <http://voxar.com>

------
samson
22 + 4th year in BA Philosophy (a very possible dropout)

------
iamelgringo
34 + AAS Nursing + 4th year CIS (finishing next summer)

------
cellis
20 BS in BS

------
rbitar
26 + M.S. Computer Engineering / Management Science

------
rms
21 + 84 credits into a BS in Industrial Engineering.

------
tdedecko
24 (going on 25) BS Geology minor Computer Science

------
cglee
28 + BA in MIS and minors in Comp Sci and Chinese

------
aschwo
21 + B.F.A. ... Would you like fries with that?

------
naivehs
20 + 1st year in industrial design engineering

------
thomasfl
40 + BS in CS. Hopefully a MS in CS next year

------
wammin
26 + B.B.A. + lots of self-taught geek skills

------
Jaggu
By the way whats purpose of this post? Are you just trying to find what age
group people are reading news on this site?

~~~
nextmoveone
It's really just because, there is no real purpose.

------
daniel-cussen
19 + High school

------
mrgordon
21 + Finishing my last year as an undergrad

------
altay
26 + BA Biology (neurobio/psychology focus)

------
dlimeb
36; half a BA in Jazz Performance (dropped out) + half a BA in Psychology
(tried to rescue the first BA, couldn't)

------
Goladus
28 + BA Computer Science, BA Music Theory, currently taking grad courses
(csci) but no plans for a degree yet.

------
ntoshev
30 + MSc in CS

Strong interest in cognitive science, but decided not to do a formal PhD.

Somebody pls compile stats in a couple of days :)

------
gommm
24 + master degree in cs (french engineering degree)

after 2 years of working finally starting my own business ;-)

------
redrory
19 + 2nd Year in UNI doing Com sci.

------
raju
29 + MS in Industrial Engineering

------
edw519
52 - B.S. in Abacus Science, MBA

------
nanijoe
Just curious, what is the point?

~~~
rms
There are several people posting here that are very new users.. it's good to
get new users engaged, give them a little positive reinforcement and mod them
up so they will feel good about sticking around.

------
swhnorton
21 Completing BA in Economics

------
webwright
35 BA Psychology (and 10 years of self-employment... Whew-- what an
education!)

------
mgummelt
18 + in first year of college

------
myoung8
20 + College Junior (BA Econ)

------
Okkef
19 + High School, now doing a bachelor's degree in Artificial Intelligence.

------
caudicus
26 + BS Computer Engineering

------
nostrademons
26 + BA in Computer Science.

------
jsackmann
27 + didn't finish college.

------
Xichekolas
24 + BS in Computer Science

------
trekker7
21 + almost out of college (studied EE/CS)

------
mg83
Not a hacker yet. But I follow the forum. 24 + BA Philosophy.

------
carpal
23+BBA in CIS and TLAs

------
joshtempte
28\. BS in Comp. Eng. & MFA in Digital Production Arts.

------
yubrew
24 + B.S. Biomedical Engineering, Minor in CS, Accounting

------
ptn
19 + 3rd year college

------
philtur
43 + BS in Business

------
juliaB
39, BAs Philosophy & Zoology and that was plenty

------
ajeyshah
22 + Getting MS-CS

------
viergroupie
23 + in grad school

------
transburgh
25 + BS in Business

------
orionlogic
27 + Bs. in BA + Ms. in MIS + Ms. in IT in Design

------
febeling
{{age,34},{education,architecture,diplom}} = Me.

~~~
Xichekolas
Was tempted to copy and paste the Bad Match error from my latest project, but
then I figured, what do I know about you. Kudos for interesting explanation.

------
a13x
28, Last year of undergrad Philosophy and Maths

------
ivankirigin
26 on the 26th. MS in Robotics. CS undergrad.

------
O3d
23 + Getting a BS in CS in '08 (hopefully?)

------
tachim
16 + High School

------
timbar
32 + BS CS + MBA

------
joe
22, B.S. in "Computer Information Systems".

------
MoeDrippins
41, Bachelor's degree in Computer Science

------
imsteve
22

most of college. probably will decide against finishing.

------
adbachman
26 + BA (theology), 1/3 of a CS master's

------
david
17 in second year of community college.

------
adnam
11 and 3/4 years old.

PhD + bronze swimming certificate.

------
dmdavis
29 + BS in CS

------
jharper
25 (B.S. Mathematics, B.S. Comp Sci)

------
limeade
ba physics + phd physics in progress

------
sbraford
27 + BS in CS

------
andrewcooke
40 + phd (thank god for electric)

------
rmason
55 + BA Journalism + Third career

------
covertgeek
24 + Masters in Network Security

------
koolmoe
35 + PhD in chemical engineering

------
damon
31 + BS in "Information Systems"

------
henryw
23 + BS Econ, BS Bioengineering

------
boriskozak
21 + Senior B.S. Info Systems

------
imgabe
26 + BS Electrical Engineering

------
rwebb
28 + jd/mba

~~~
guest
25 + jd as well (didn't think about dual degree until AFTER I finished)

------
cowmoo
20, undergrad, CS and Biology

------
jackdied
33 + BS Computer Engineering

------
Retric
27 + BS in Computer Science

------
pixelmonkey
23 + Bachelor's Comp. Sci.

------
ajmoir
39 + B.Sc.(Hons) CompuSci

------
timr
30 + PhD

------
Neoryder
24 + BS EE

------
greendestiny
29 + PhD

------
Readmore
26 + Master's Degree in CS

------
Jaggu
32 + Computer Engineering

------
breck
23 + BS Economics 07 Duke

------
paulgb
18 + High School

(Currently in 1st year CS)

------
darragjm
24 + BS in Mechatronics

------
niels
33, Comp. Sci. Masters

------
scylla
32 (almost) BS in CS

------
veritas
21 + BS in Comp Sci

------
mrtron
25 + bachelor of CS

------
chris_l
27 + Master's in EE

------
hugh
27, PhD in Physics

------
sosuke
23 + High School

~~~
Mistone
27 + B.B.A + Tech / Web Certs

------
rami
26 - B.ENG, MBA

------
fuelfive
25 + BAS in CS

------
benmathes
24 + Masters

------
jsmcgd
23 + BS CS

------
jamiequint
22 + BSEE

------
pistoriusp
24 + 0.

------
lst
40 + autodidact

